# FS: F1 Tropheus Bemba "Orange Flame"



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello all,
time to let some fry go...
Mostly under an inch, still quite young. Nice for those looking to do a colony for the first time.
$15 each, discounts for groups. These are really nice fish. Check out the video:

Tropheus Bemba Tiff - YouTube









Jamie


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

still have lots. call me at 778 836 3526,
Jamie


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

bump for great fish.
Jamie


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Even with a crappy picture you can see how beautiful they are. Bump for Jaimie and his awesome fish.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kinds words Vman,
Update. I have about 20 of the smallest ones left. Approx .5 inch. I'll sell them for 10 bucks, with deals for more than 10. 
make an offer if you like... My tank is pretty full.....I only insist that they go to good homes.
Happy hunting all.
Jamie


----------



## shibuiyaro (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a batch bought a few months ago. Awesome fish.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad those are working out well... surprised they bred that fast. Must be doing something right!!
Way to go,
Jamie.
ps.
still about 20 left folks


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

still have some


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, just a few left now. (7 or 8 ish) If anyone wants a small group of fairly small guys, drop me a line.
Jamie


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

All Bemba are now sold. Thanks to all who responded. 
will have more dec 1st ish


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

For those that missed these last time around, I now have more available.
Approx one inch right now. Quantity discounts available.
Jamie


----------

